# how to unroot galaxy tab 2



## willbe (Aug 2, 2012)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Stock Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
i root my galaxy tab 2 7.0 gt p3100 and i want to unroot it because the galaxy tab 2 10.1 is getting jelly bean so i think is only a matter of time before the 7in one does to http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/samsung-galaxy-tab-2-10-1-jumps-ahead-to-jelly-bean-50008821/.
to root i use http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25228-how-to-rooting-gt-p3113-step-by-step-updated-07182012/. i new at this so can any one plz help me out and make a setp by stpe guide?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Please post your questions in the general Galaxy Tablet 2 forum. Development forum is for developers to post their creations only.

Thank you.


----------

